# Pelican Acres 11 Feb. kids pics :)



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

My February kiddings are done with..now a nice little break until the March kids arrive  Thought I'd share pics of my 11 cuties that were born this year so far!
Here's a single buck & a single doe. I'll try to post the twins together.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

twins


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

twins


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

twins


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

twins


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

single doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are all beautiful....  :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

pelicanacresMN said:


> twins


This doe wants to come live with me and I don't even raise nigies! LOL She's a CUTIE!!!! Well, they all are but she's REALLY cute!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

squeeee! You are killing me these are just adorable look at all that color.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh...... I love them all.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous kids! Wow I love their coloring/markings! Congrats on such adorable kids!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

how adorable! It makes me not want to wait five weeks for my first ones this year! LOL 

Congrats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Coming to Ohio anytime soon? lol Gorgeous all of them. Congrats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Keren...each and evry one of them are ADORABLE  Love those B/W babies :thumbup:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are a great set of kids, and wonderful pictures too. Never get tired of seeing the cute. They are just darling, all of them.

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, they are completely adorable! I especially LOVE the black-n-white ones!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful kids! How many more does do you have due in March?

Deb Mc


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I've got 6 more due to kid around March 17 through mid-April. It is nice to have a little break in between the kiddings but I am getting antsy waiting to see how these next kids will look


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Every one of your babies is adorable!! Wow, beautiful.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How adorable!!!    Congrats! I saw alomst every kid be born


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great colors and they all look so sweet. I am sure you are having alot of fun with them all.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

SOOOOO Cute. I WANT want want!!! I love the black knee socks ones and the tricolor!  :stars: :lovey:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So many cute kids!! :greengrin:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I totalled 15 does & 4 buck kids  All I have left for sale is 2 bucks & 1 doe (ended up with 9 keepers lol!)


----------

